# [GDM] en azerty[resolu]

## krinn

Bonjour,

voila, je ne trouve pas comment basculer gdm en azerty et taper des mots de passe en qwerty c'est plus que pénible.

gdm s'affiche bien en français mais le clavier est en qwerty. Gnome est en français et azerty lui par contre.

Seul gdm pose problème (la console/ou la console dans gnome, le mdp du screensaver ... tout est en azerty, sauf dans gdm)

Ca semble identique à ce post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-819120-highlight-gdm.html

pour mes fichiers config... j'ai un post en anglais qui les montre : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-825059-highlight-.html

Si quelqu'un a la solution je suis preneur.

Merci.Last edited by krinn on Tue Apr 27, 2010 9:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Quelle version de xorg-server ?

Hal est-il activé ?

As-tu bien configuré le clavier pour xorg ?

----------

## krinn

 *krinn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Seul gdm pose problème (la console/ou la console dans gnome, le mdp du screensaver ... tout est en azerty, sauf dans gdm)
> 
> 

 

```
/etc/init.d/hald status && emerge -pv xorg-server

 * status: started

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6  USE="hal ipv6 kdrive nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -minimal -tslib" 0 kB

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Peux-tu répondre à toutes mes questions stp ?

HAL est activé. As-tu configuré ton clavier via /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ ?

Que ça marche par Gnome est dû au fait que Gnome configure le clavier après démarrage de la session.

----------

## krinn

oops, donc oui j'ai un fichier fdi comme ça:

```
cat 10-x11-input.fdi 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

          <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbRules" type="string">evdev</merge>

          <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">evdev</merge>

          <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

          <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbOptions" type="string">compose:menu</merge>

   </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo> 

```

----------

## xaviermiller

OK, et hal est-il démarré ?

Peux-tu donner le contenu de /var/log/X.org.log ?

----------

## krinn

voila :

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32.11 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux saruman 2.6.32.11 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Apr 23 11:35:33 CEST 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 panic=20

Build Date: 25 April 2010  01:01:11AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.0

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Apr 26 14:48:57 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.Org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "MonitorNEC"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.

(II) Loader magic: 0x81eaa80

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0392:1458:341a nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfc000000/16777216, I/O @ 0x0000dc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  195.36.15  Thu Mar 11 23:39:48 PST 2010

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  195.36.15  Thu Mar 11 22:01:49 PST 2010

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

(**) Apr 26 14:48:57 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Apr 26 14:48:57 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Apr 26 14:48:57 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7600 GS (G73) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.73.22.50.02

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7600 GS at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0):     NEC LCD73V (CRT-0)

(--) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0): NEC LCD73V (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0):     option

(**) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Apr 26 14:48:58 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "fr"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "compose:menu"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)

(**) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Found relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Found x and y relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Configuring as mouse

(**) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "fr"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "compose:menu"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "fr"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "compose:menu"

(II) Apr 26 14:49:11 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Apr 26 14:49:11 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Apr 26 14:49:11 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Apr 26 14:49:11 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Apr 26 14:49:11 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Apr 26 14:49:11 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Apr 26 14:49:11 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Apr 26 14:49:11 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Apr 26 14:49:11 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

```

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est bizarre... ton clavier est bien en "fr" selon X.Org...

----------

## krinn

c'est bien ce que je dis  :Very Happy: 

et toi ton gdm est en azerty ?

Peux-t on me fournir un fdi azerty d'une personne avec un gdm qui fonctionne en azerty ainsi que la version de gdm qui fonctionne, parceque là je vois pas trop de solution au problème.

----------

## netfab

gdm-2.20.10-r2, xorg-server-1.7.6.

Avec la config suivante, clavier fr chargé par défaut, alt+shift pour passer du clavier fr au clavier us.

```

$ cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <device>

      <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

         <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

         <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

      </match>

      <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

         <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

         <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">evdev</merge>

         <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">fr,us</merge>

         <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbOptions" type="string">grp:alt_shift_toggle</merge> 

      </match>

   </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

----------

## krinn

bon ben voila, avec ce fdi j'ai plus de clavier du tout dans gdm

et en replacant l'ancien fdi, le clavier ne fonctionne plus.

putain que j'en ai marre de hal & gdm, me revoila revenu a mon problème initial  :Sad: 

----------

## jcTux

 *krinn wrote:*   

> bon ben voila, avec ce fdi j'ai plus de clavier du tout dans gdm
> 
> et en replacant l'ancien fdi, le clavier ne fonctionne plus.
> 
> putain que j'en ai marre de hal & gdm, me revoila revenu a mon problème initial 

 

Passe alors à Xorg 1.8   :Smile: 

----------

## krinn

oui je vais tester ça, j'ai pas trop le choix, il me faut un gdm qui fonctionne pour demain.

y'a un thread pour l'upgrade en 1.8  ?

----------

## jcTux

 *krinn wrote:*   

> oui je vais tester ça, j'ai pas trop le choix, il me faut un gdm qui fonctionne pour demain.
> 
> y'a un thread pour l'upgrade en 1.8  ?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-821857.html

----------

## netfab

 *krinn wrote:*   

> oui je vais tester ça, j'ai pas trop le choix, il me faut un gdm qui fonctionne pour demain.

 

Surtout que d'après l'emerge --info que tu donnes dans l'autre thread tu es en ~arch, donc aucune raison que tu sois encore avec le xorg stable.

Mixer les branches arch et ~arch peut parfois avoir des effets de bord, là c'est dans l'autre sens.

----------

## krinn

je n'ai pas mixer stable & unstable, juste blacklisté xorg 1.8 (et maintenant je sais pourquoi).

le mismatch api avec les drivers nvidia...

Bref je suis revenu au 1.7, de toutes façons xorg en lui même marche, y'a que gdm qui me pose soucis, et le fait d'avoir pas de clavier ou un clavier en qwerty sans même savoir pourquoi gdm me fait ça, c'est plus qu'énervant (sans parler du fait qu'il rend ma machine impossible a utiliser par 2 personnes).

Sur un autre ordi j'ai le même soucis d'ailleurs (j'en ai que 2 avec xorg d'installé), gdm est en qwerty (bon au moins le clavier marche sur celui la, mais j'ai encore rien touché), et pourtant tout marche en azerty dessus là encore.

Donc y'a un gros soucis sur gdm a mon avis.

----------

## elyes

salut,

une question peut etre stupide   :Embarassed: 

as tu un 10-keymap.fdi ?

cordialement,

Elyes

----------

## Picani

Passe à SLiM   :Laughing: 

----------

## bivittatus

Les drivers nvidia et xorg-server-1.8 sont maintenant compatibles, donc pas de soucis!

Pour slim, je suis assez d'accord, même si dernièrement j'ai eu pas mal de problèmes avec qui m'ont fait revenir (temporairement?) à gdm...

----------

## man in the hill

 *krinn wrote:*   

> oui je vais tester ça, j'ai pas trop le choix, il me faut un gdm qui fonctionne pour demain.
> 
> y'a un thread pour l'upgrade en 1.8  ?

 

Pourquoi obligé d'avoir un gdm ? Tu ne connais pas startx ?

----------

## krinn

bon j'ai trouvé, il suffit de 

echo "setxkbmap fr" >> /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default

je vais tester slim quand même.

elyes: non j'en ai pas, mais même avec celui de hal (en changeant us->fr) ça marchait pas. Et la question n'est pas stupide

----------

## Mickael

Pour info, j'ai également ce léger désagrément avec gdm et xorg-server 1.8, juste pour vous prévenir, la solution de krinn devrait être la bonne, je testerai ce soir. Ce n'est donc pas Hal (de toute façon tu devrais virer cette daube)

----------

## krinn

j'ai fait un patch plus propre pour ce fichier que je joins ici pour ceux qui auraient le même soucis (et contrairement a ce qui semble être, on devrait être nombreux a avoir ce soucis)

Ca lit /etc/conf.d/keymaps et ca force le clavier a basculer dans la même langue, donc en fr si keymap="fr"

```

--- /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default   2010-04-26 23:50:26.000000000 +0200

+++ patch_gdm_init.txt   2010-04-26 23:36:39.000000000 +0200

@@ -86,4 +86,10 @@

   fi

 fi

 

+# force setxkbmap to be as set in /etc/conf.d/keymaps

+if [ -e "/etc/conf.d/keymaps" ]; then

+   FINDKEYMAP=`grep "^keymap" '/etc/conf.d/keymaps' | awk -F"=" '{ print $2 }'`

+   $SETXKBMAP $FINDKEYMAP

+   fi

 exit 0

+

```

----------

## jcTux

Je ne comprends rien.

Je n'ai jamais eu besoin de bidouiller un quelconque fichier de configuration de GDM pour avoir un clavier FR.

Avant Xorg 1.8, je mettais mon clavier en fr dans /etc/conf.d/keymaps, et dans /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi. 

Et pis c'est tout. GDM se mettait en FR.

----------

## xaviermiller

idem pour moi : xorg-1.8 et gdm, et tout s'est toujours bien passé : via HAL et maintenant via /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d

----------

## krinn

le problème vient a la base surtout de hal je pense qui est buggé au possible (ce qui doit aussi expliquer le "kill hal for xorg 1.8")

par exemple, sur cet ordi sans fdi du tout, le clavier marche (en us)

sur mon autre ordi sans fdi pas de clavier du tout.

sur cet ordi avec un fdi, rien a faire lshal | grep layout -> toujours = "us"

sur l'autre ordi avec le même fdi (c'est le fdi que netfab a fournit au dessus, qui est d'ailleurs tres bien), et bien ce coup ci le clavier est en fr et y'a la possibilité de basculer en us (mais j'ai ce choix lorsque gnome demande le mdp, c'est la boite de dialogue gnome du screensaver, ou lorsque tu choisis quitter dans gdm parceque ton clavier marche pas et qu'il te reste que la souris pour choisir l'option quitter  :Very Happy:  ). de plus lshal | grep layout = "fr"

donc hal fait un peu comme il veux avec les fichiers fdi, des fois il les lit, des fois non et des fois il les lit mais s'en tape quand même, et comme avec mon clavier, des fois il essaie d'appliquer des valeurs sur une option d'un clavier qui a rien avoir avec un clavier (voilà ce que hal tente de faire avec mon clavier par exemple  :Razz:  )

```
(**) Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro: Found 1 mouse buttons

(II) Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro: Found relative axes

(II) Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro: Found absolute axes

(II) Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro: Found keys

(II) Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro: Configuring as mouse

(II) Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro: Configuring as keyboard

(**) Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeou$

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(EE) Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro: failed to initialize for relative axes.

(**) Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro: initialized for absolute axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro

(**) Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro: Found keys

(II) Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro" (type: KEYBOARD)

```

le résultat c'est que gdm se retrouve avec les comportements suivants: clavier marche en fr, clavier ne marche pas du tout, ou clavier marche mais en qwerty

et comme ton gnome lui replace le clavier en fr et que ton gdm est en autologin, tu t'apperçois même pas du bug, tant que tu choisis pas de changer d'utilisateur...

----------

## Mickael

j'ai toujours ce soucis :/

 *Quote:*   

> # Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree
> 
> # of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.
> 
> keymap="fr-latin1"
> ...

 

je sèche :/

EDIT : mon .xinitrc

 *Quote:*   

> export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-
> 
> #exec gnome-session
> 
> #WINDOW_MANAGER="/usr/bin/xmonad"
> ...

 

----------

## mp342

Tu devrais ouvrir un nouveau sujet, celui-ci est marqué résolu.

Si tu as gdm en qwerty, depuis le passage en stable de xorg 1.9, la configuration de la disposition du clavier se fait dans le fichier xorg.conf (ou dans le dossier xorg.conf.d).

Exemple pour configurer tous les claviers en azerty :

Section "InputClass"

	Identifier "keyboard-all"

	MatchIsKeyboard "on"

	Driver "evdev"

	Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

----------

## Mickael

 *mp342 wrote:*   

> Tu devrais ouvrir un nouveau sujet, celui-ci est marqué résolu.
> 
> Si tu as gdm en qwerty, depuis le passage en stable de xorg 1.9, la configuration de la disposition du clavier se fait dans le fichier xorg.conf (ou dans le dossier xorg.conf.d).
> 
> Exemple pour configurer tous les claviers en azerty :
> ...

 

C'est gentil pour les conseils mp342, mais je pense que poster dans ce fil est plus approprié, puisque mon problème est identique. Il sera réglé de toute façon je le pense en essayant le patch. Pour ce qui est de Xorg, je ne suis jamais passer à Hal. Donc au niveau du fichier de configuration pas de problème.

----------

